# 9n mystery



## ak9n (Jun 30, 2020)

Ok new plugs ,plug wires ,coil, dist cap, rotor, points condensor and distributor shaft.
Timed with multimeter 1/4 inch from distributor mount hole . Compression all at 90 or above.
Still a miss and I'm at a loss . Took carb apart also looks good .It's a mystery any ideas?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Just a question, I think they originally came with stranded copper core wires... seems to work the best.


----------



## ak9n (Jun 30, 2020)

Hmm worth a shot pulling my hair out on this one


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

valve/s


----------



## ak9n (Jun 30, 2020)

FredM said:


> valve/s


Valves seem to be fine over 90 on compression on all.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Yep!! I did read that.


----------



## clark james (Jan 15, 2020)

ak9n: Have you come up with a solution? Have you determined if it is one certain cylinder that is missing?
CJ


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

My next checks would be the grounds to make sure contact is good....then may take a look at the fuel petcock and filter on top that extends into the fuel tank.

Also...I assume you have the main fuel jet set right....cant recall the number of turns that's standard but someone may chine in...or...youtube search it


----------

